# Seis mil lurrezkos



## cbrena

Tenía yo ganas de abrir un hilo para echarnos unas risas sanas. Espero que Lurrezko no se moleste por el título elegido para tal fin.

Para mantenerse en tema, estimados foreros, primero feliciten al muchacho, y después desbarren a placer.

Ah, casi me olvido: ¡felicidades, Lurrezko, por esas 6.000 perlas! Este foro luce elegante con ellas.


----------



## Antpax

¡¡Per molt anys!! Ah no, que eso no es . Entonces ¡Moltes Felicitats, noi!! Brindemos por tus 6.000 pel.las, con unas cervecicas (aunque no lo pone son Mahou )


----------



## RIU

¡Uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Lurr, 6k que parecen 6 Gb. Felicitats, xato, de tot cor.

Traigo cava que se que por aquí también hay sibaritas. Pillarsus lo que os plazca.


----------



## RIU

¿Puedo desbarrar ya?


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Me quedé con ganas de felicitar los 5.000 porque cuando vi el hilo ya ibas por 5.666 y como que ya no pegaba. Por suerte no he tenido que esperar mucho. Enhorabuena y que sigas tan prolífico, que nosotros lo disfrutamos. Salut.


----------



## Colchonero

A estas horas, yo no estoy para bebercios: sólo puedo pensar en comestibles.

Niño, _Stupor Forum_, abrazos fuertes.


----------



## RIU

Así tenemos en sofá, nene, hecho cisco.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¿Lurre está en tu sofá? 

Digo, para ir a darle un abrazazo.


----------



## RIU

Pues... no exactamente. Fue a por birras y tabaco. Pero como de eso hace una semana, temo haya tenido algún encontronazo en alguna sauna. No son lo suyo, ¿sabes?


----------



## Colchonero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿Lurre está en tu sofá?
> 
> Digo, para ir a darle un abrazazo.



Y otro para mí, ¿no? Que el sofá es mío, copón,


----------



## RIU

Eso, tú vete quejando, con la de vida que le estamos dando a tu casa. Anda, sube birras y ya veremos.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

No te lo pide a ti, Rie.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

RIU said:


> Eso, tú vete quejando, con la de vida que le estamos dando a tu casa. Anda, sube birras y ya veremos.



Antie es el que tiene que subir las birras.


> Y otro para mí, ¿no? Que el sofá es mío, copón,


Yo te prometo lo que quieras, sofá o sauna (a lo mejor encontramos a Lurrez), si me preparas un mojito como lo manda la Santa Bodeguita del Medio.


----------



## Colchonero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo te prometo lo que quieras, sofá o sauna (a lo mejor encontramos a Lurrez), si me preparas un mojito como lo manda la Santa Bodeguita del Medio.



Tus deseos son órdenes.


----------



## RIU

Ya lo he entendido Ishhh, faltaría que lo hiciera. Claro que después del espectáculo que dio en el palco, me lo espero todo. ¿Hace una copita mientras?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Colchonero said:


> Tus deseos son órdenes.



¿El sofá es de IKEA?

Digo, por si se desmonta con el follón. Más vale tomar precauciones.


----------



## Vampiro

Ishould haveknown said:


> Me quedé con ganas de felicitar los 5.000 porque cuando vi el hilo ya ibas por 5.666 y como que ya no pegaba. Por suerte no he tenido que esperar mucho. Enhorabuena y que sigas tan prolífico, que nosotros lo disfrutamos. Salut.


El hilo de los 666 está al lado, jé.
Felicitaciones, maestro, por los seis mil y por los que vendrán, que como ya dijeron le dan un toque de elegancia a este foro.
Por favor, un poco de mesura, no vaya a ser que entre cavas, birras y el sofá esto termine en una situación bizarra.
_


----------



## Colchonero

Valeria Mesalina said:


> ¿El sofá es de IKEA?
> 
> Digo, por si se desmonta con el follón. Más vale tomar precauciones.



De ningún modo!!! Es un sofá italiano caríííísimo e molto resistente.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

RIU said:


> ¿Hace una copita mientras?



Venga, ponme otra que si se ponen bizarros no me vendrá mal tener una copa en la mano.


----------



## RIU

Ahí la tienes reina.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Felicitaciones, maestro, por los seis mil y por los que vendrán, que como ya dijeron le dan un toque de elegancia a este foro.


¿Estás seguro, *Vampiro*?
Mirá que las malas lenguas dicen que son 6000, aunque, nobleza obliga, a veces es más locuaz y pone así. (A eso él lo llama perlas...)

*Lurrezko*: ya ves, no se puede confiar en nadie, ya lo dice por ahí el Martín Fierro:


> Su esperanza no la cifren
> Nunca en corazón alguno;
> En el mayor infortunio
> Pongan su confianza en Dios;
> De los hombres, sólo en uno;
> Con gran precaución en dos.



Bueno, ahora en serio:
¿Por dónde andas, ahijado, que quiero felicitarte por esos comentarios tan atinados -cuando no, divertidos- que haces?


----------



## romarsan

¿Ande para el ojomeneado, que diga homenajeado?
Anda hacedme un huequito en el sofá y vamos a tomar algo mientras llega Lurr 
Alpiste


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Yo paso del alpiste, tengo la bebida deliziosa qui ha preparatto il maestro Colcho. Calambur, ¿te apuntas?


----------



## Calambur

Me apunto al mojito (para probarlo - espero que tenga algo de alcohol) y al alpiste, y a lo que venga (también al sofá).


----------



## cbrena

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo paso del alpiste, tengo la bebida deliziosa qui ha preparatto il maestro Colcho. Calambur, ¿te apuntas?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8865



Al maestro Colcho se le da mejor preparar café. Las malas lenguas dicen que es el doble de Georgito (para los amigos).

Anything else?


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Me apunto al mojito (para probarlo - espero que tenga algo de alcohol)


Algo tiene, algo tiene...


(Esta chica es muy inocente, ¿cómo llegó a Sodoma y Gomorra?)
_


----------



## cbrena

Vampiro said:


> Algo tiene, algo tiene...
> 
> 
> (Esta chica es muy inocente, ¿cómo llegó a Sodoma y Gomorra?)
> _



Creo que se inició el día que acristianó a su ahijado, ese homenajeado perdido, _stupor mundi..._


----------



## duvija

Felices 6000 Don Lurre y aquí para celebrarlo, algo desvaído pero típico. Me costó encontrarlo. Es que está hecho por la ANCAP que es la Administración Nacional de Combustibles, Alcohol y Portland. Y las bebidas que hace saben exactamente a eso.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡¡¡Fiestaaaa!!! Qué bonita sorpresa, buhesa... Gracias, gràcies, amigas y amigos. Un gusto formar parte de este cenáculo insurrecto y extravagante, ya lo saben. Ya sé que mis 6000 perlas de honda sapiencia lo merecen, pero es que os falta tiempo para montar la carpa, hijos míos.

En fin, aquí traigo refrescos, cerveza, vino, licores, canapés, globos, payasos, y unas acróbatas orientales. Incluyo también un sillón estilo Luis XV, que no tiene que ver pero estaba de oferta.

Un abrazo a todos


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Apareció el festejado!!
¡¡Ea!!
A ponerle entre pera y bigote.

(Duvi: ¿Cómo puede una misma entidad regular el combustible, el alcohol y el cemento?... ahora entiendo por qué les quedan como les quedan las bebidas)
_


----------



## Lurrezko

¿A ponerle entre pera y bigote? Explica eso, Vampiro, que me estoy acojonando.


----------



## Vampiro

Poz... entre la pera y el bigote está la boca, utilizada para comer y tomar hasta que las velas no ardan.
Es un dicho de los tiempos de mi bisabuelo, por lo menos.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Vampiro said:


> Poz... entre la pera y el bigote está la boca, utilizada para comer y tomar hasta que las velas no ardan.
> Es un dicho de los tiempos de mi bisabuelo, por lo menos.
> _



Cierto, cierto, lo recoge el DRAE, el CREA, el CORDE y el DUREX.


----------



## cbrena

¡Qué decepción! Yo pensaba que por fin le íbamos a poner las peras al cuarto.

Edit: explica la fuente del DUREX

2º Edit: ya encontré el Corpus lingüístico. No necesito la explicación.


----------



## Agró

cbrena said:


> Edit: explica la fuente del DUREX


El caucho, _of course_.

(¿Quién podía resistirse?)


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, muy bonito, entras a hacer una broma y te vas a la francesa. Qué modales, oyes. Toma un canapé al menos, antes de que los vea Ríe.


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko said:


> Ah, muy bonito, entras a hacer una broma y te vas a la francesa. Qué modales, oyes. Toma un canapé al menos, antes de que los vea Ríe.


¿Canapés? Eso son mariconadas.

Comamos como Dios manda.

(si es poco, avisadme, que tengo más).


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, ves, ahí me has gustado.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Vozotrozzz id comienddo, que sho voy bebbiendo...


----------



## Lurrezko

Madrededios. Voy preparando café...


----------



## Colchonero

Cargadito, por favor.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vete despejando, niño, que he alquilado un amplio recinto para hacer una _rave_ leísta. Para ser precisos, la granja de Ampurdán, ia-ia-ó.


----------



## Colchonero

La culpa es de nuestra Imperatrix. No diré más porque soy un caballero pero, coño, qué aguante...


----------



## Lurrezko

La encontré esta mañana tumbada en la bañera, renegando en gallego y nadando en mojito. Qué mujer, oyes, es una furia.


----------



## Colchonero

Una mujer fascinante, sí.


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Creo que se inició el día que acristianó a su ahijado, ese homenajeado perdido, _stupor mundi..._


En cualquier momento lo repudio. ¡Tantos sacrificios que una hace, y el señor ni siquiera se acuerda de que soy vegetariana!
¡Mira con qué convida!:


Lurrezko said:


> En fin, aquí traigo refrescos, cerveza, vino, licores, canapés, globos, payasos, y unas acróbatas orientales. Incluyo también un sillón estilo Luis XV, que no tiene que ver pero estaba de oferta.




¿Yo había adoptado también a Colchonero, no?


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, Cala, parece que todos tus niños son un pelín revoltosos. Que no te pase ná.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué cruz de forerío, chica. Te abren un hilo, irrumpen en él como una horda de júligans, se beben hasta el agua de los floreros y encima tengo que preparar un menú infantil, vegetariano, kosher y halal. ¿Alguno de ustedes es celíaco?


----------



## Colchonero

Calambur said:


> ¿Yo había adoptado también a Colchonero, no?



Eso, eso, que los pequeños siempre estamos discriminados.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Lurrezko said:


> Qué cruz de forerío, chica. Te abren un hilo, irrumpen en él como una horda de júligans, se beben hasta el agua de los floreros y encima tengo que preparar un menú infantil, vegetariano, kosher y halal.



Oye no te quejes que a mí los mojitos kosher me los prepara el Colcho. ¿Queda alguno, qué carallo?


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué va, se abalanzó sobre ellos Ríe, que ve una barra libre y pierde el norte. Me voy a apuntar al thanks but no thanks hasta los 25000, que es lo que hacen los foreros cabales y con pedigrí. No me extraña, esto es un botellón permanente.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues.... es que en esa lista no están exactamente los foreros cabales. Yo estoy en ella.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, entonces no me apunto ni loco, que tengo una reputación. ¡¡¡Fiestaaaa!!! ¿Hace un chupito?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

¡Valeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Lurrezko

Ahí van. ¿Alguien más quiere algo? Pídanlo todo de golpe, hombre, que no paro de hacer viajes.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

No sé, le daré un codazo a Agró para apartarlo de la mesa de ibéricos y ver si queda algo.


----------



## Agró

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No sé, le daré un codazo a Agró para apartarlo de la mesa de ibéricos y ver si queda algo.


Ya sabía yo que iba a ser escaso.

Ahí va una muestra de iberikoshers (pa' alucinar, tú, qué cosas hay por ahí).

Buen provecho.


----------



## romarsan

Vamos a traer unos quesos y unos patés que me da a mi que aquí no vienen merendados.


----------



## Colchonero

Aportaré algo, que las hay insaciables.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Eso, eso, que los pequeños siempre estamos discriminados.


No puedo creer que seas otro Lurrezko. Tres horas me pasé revisando el hilo del fin del mundo. Mira aquí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto, yo no quiero compartir mi _ahijadazgo_. Mira que me entran los celos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No he leído ni UNA sola intervención. Es demasiao.
Abraçada, noi.


----------



## Lurrezko

Gràcies, amic. Borra la suscripción a este hilo, que después ya sabes lo que pasa.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Lurrezko said:


> Gràcies, amic. Borra la suscripción a este hilo, que después ya sabes lo que pasa.



No, quiero ver cuánto crece tu ego con nuestros abrazos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Mi ego crece al tiempo que mi bodega decrece, chico. Estos foreros son unas esponjas.


----------



## Peterdg

Como siempre, llego tarde.

¡¡¡Muchas felicidades!!!!

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, amigo


----------



## Lurrezko

Por cierto: Swiftito, ¿dónde andas? ¿No quieres un canapé, chiquillo?


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Por cierto: Swiftito, ¿dónde andas? ¿No quieres un canapé, chiquillo?


Yo acabo de verlo en _Aré lo que pude,_ es un pub en el que se cuentan chistes, y creo que anda consolando a un pobre recién llegado al barrio del_ Café Cultural_. ¿Le digo algo?


----------



## Lurrezko

Este muchacho siempre ayudando a los demás, qué vocación más sólida. Si te lo cruzas, dile que se pase, que me ha llegado un mate caducado buenísimo.


----------



## swift

No sé. Con eso de que ahora me mandan a freír churros todo el tiempo, me da miedo caer como el pelo en la sopa. 

¡Traigo mate! Lo cual me recuerda que hoy era el día en que iba por fin a estrenar mi kit matero. ¡Lo recibí hace diez días!


----------



## swift

¡Ya casi posteo fotos!


----------



## Lurrezko

Y yo sin mi BMW descapotable... Oye, dile al nuevo del CC que se abra un hilo, que el forerío tiene ganas de juerga.


----------



## cbrena

¡Churros! ¡Sí, por favor! Suspendo mi dieta.

Sí, Swift, tráete al nuevo también, pero asegúrate de que ya no llora.


----------



## swift

¡Sí, sí, que se abra

uno sobre cualquier cosa, total el tema siempre (des)varía!


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> ¡Churros! ¡Sí, por favor! Suspendo mi dieta.
> 
> Sí, Swift, tráete al nuevo también, pero asegúrate de que ya no llora.



Churros! y acá que está por llover... (ah, no, eso es para las tortas fritas). Por favor, cómo puedo hacer para enseñarle a los mexicanos en Chicago que no necesitan bañar los churros en canela!! que solitos quedan super bien, pero no hay caso, no consigo...


----------



## Lurrezko

¡En canela, qué depravación!


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> ¡En canela, qué depravación!



En Canela.... Mad


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> En Canela.... Mad


Eso ya es otra cosa.


----------



## Lurrezko

No, mojar el churro en CanelaMad suena fatal, Colchonero, créeme. Espero que no vea el hilo, si no el Ama tomará sus represalias...


----------



## swift

¿Y te gustan los rellenos? Los churros rellenos, ¿te gustan, Duvi?


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> En Canela.... Mad



 Envelesada me dejaste.


----------



## Lurrezko

Esto empieza a subir de tono.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> No, mojar el churro en CanelaMad suena fatal, Colchonero, créeme. Espero que no vea el hilo, si no el Ama tomará sus represalias...



¿Y no se trata de eso?


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> ¿Y te gustan los rellenos? Los churros rellenos, ¿te gustan, Duvi?



Si es de músculos, sí, claro... (No, en realidad me gustan los alfeñiques de 44 kilos - ¿o Uds. son demasiado jóvenes como para entender esto?


----------



## Lurrezko

No, si ya sabía yo.


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Si es de músculos, sí, claro... (No, en realidad me gustan los alfeñiques de 44 kilos - ¿o Uds. son demasiado jóvenes como para entender esto?


¡Soy joven! ¡Bien!

(No entendí nada ).


----------



## swift

Un churro es un tipazo, un cromo, un muñeco, un... Y si está relleno de músculos mejor. O más bien no, mejor que sea anoréxico.

Algo así entendí yo. (Peso 70 kilos, así que no sé qué clase de ser viviente puede llegar a la edad adulta pesando 44 kilos...)


----------



## Colchonero

Yo te entiendo, Duvi, no hagas caso de estos cabestros. Mira, encontré esto en la teletienda. ¿Te lo mando?


----------



## cbrena

Yo me pido el de chocolate.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

swift said:


> Algo así entendí yo. (Peso 70 kilos, así que no sé qué clase de ser viviente puede llegar a la edad adulta pesando 44 kilos...)



Yo. ¿Algo que decir?


----------



## swift

Bueno pero me refería a varones, de mi estatura.  Por supuesto que iba de broma. No te enojes, por favor.


----------



## cbrena

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo. ¿Algo que decir?


Sí, que tienes una suerte loca. Con las calorías que tienen los mojitos...


----------



## Lurrezko

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Yo. ¿Algo que decir?



Cómete un canapé, mujer, que son de chopped. Eso se come sin hambre.


----------



## Vampiro

duvija said:


> Si es de músculos, sí, claro... (No, en realidad me gustan los alfeñiques de 44 kilos - ¿o Uds. son demasiado jóvenes como para entender esto?


Yo te entiendo, Duvi, yo te entiendo.
Eres de la época de Charles Atlas, el alfeñique de 44 kilos que llegó a ser mister nosequé siguiendo un curso de gimnasia por correspondencia.
¿Está bien dicho 44 kilos, o debo decir 44 k?
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Yo te entiendo, Duvi, yo te entiendo.
> Eres de la época de Charles Atlas, el alfeñique de 44 kilos que llegó a ser mister nosequé siguiendo un curso de gimnasia por correspondencia.
> ¿Está bien dicho 44 kilos, o debo decir 44 k?
> _



Biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. ¡Algún alma gemela iba a aparecer! Y aquí va la muestra!


----------



## RIU

Hola gente, 

Bien, bien, bien, depravados como siempre, sin novedad entonces. ¡Vaya ejemplo! ¿Sabéis que aquí entran los niños? A ver si os comportáis, que ya tenemos una edad.

Duvi, el macho men ese, es para partirse la caja con los calzoncillos que gasta. En fin, cosas de la época.

Eso de los churros me recuerda una vez que tras la juerga de turno con los de la uni, acabamos en un chiringo para cascarnos unos churros con chocolate, pero como no había para todos, los chicos pillamos los churros y las chicas el chocolate, que hacía un frio de narices. En esas que una de las chicas dice: ¿alguien quire mojar su churro en mi chocolate? Como sois incapaces de pensar bien, huelgan los comentarios.

Lurr, así, con la mano en el corazón, vaya mierda de sofá de oferta que te has pillado. Haberlo probado antes, hijo, que para eso uno paga. ¡Ah! Pillo, te lo encasquetaron de gratis por la compra. Ya te vale.

Traigo algo más de picar, que hay que ver como arrasáis.


----------



## Canela Mad

Mi queridísimo Lurr:

He estado pasando unos días en el campo extremeño, sin conexión ni ná, por eso no te había podido mandar el besazo que te mereces. Teniendo en cuenta el ánimo general, no me opongo al rebozado de churros en Canela, aunque va contra mis principios (otra cosa serían torrijas). 

En fin amigos, que me pierdo en estas metáforas gastronómico-sexuales pero pienso que en época de crisis es necesario hacer grandes y salvajes fiestas, sobre todo cuando el homenajeado es tan encantador, fino e ingenioso.

Gracias a Colch por avisarme del ágape.


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, hermosa


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Gracias, hermosa



Pahhhhhhhhhh, me olvidé de elogiarlo!! (por eso no me dijo 'hermosa'. ¡Qué celos!)


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> Pahhhhhhhhhh, me olvidé de elogiarlo!! (por eso no me dijo 'hermosa'. ¡Qué celos!)



Te lo digo yo: GUAPAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto, repórtese, hombre. En mi hilo los piropos los digo yo. ¡¡Hermosaaaa!!


----------



## Calambur

¡Claro!... y a mí nada.
Cría cuervos.


----------



## Colchonero

¡gata linda!


----------



## Lurrezko

Y dale...

¡Bombón!


----------



## Calambur

Besitos, mis chiquitines.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Besitos, mis chiquitines.



Ahora todo está perfecto. 
(¿Estar o ser?)


----------



## Colchonero

¡¡¡¡¡Guapísimas!!!!


(Huy, la inercia)


----------



## Peterdg

duvija said:


> Ahora todo está perfecto.
> (¿Estar o ser?)


Yo voto por "estar" (¿"por" o "para"?)


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Yo voto por "estar" (¿"por" o "para"?)



¿Voté o votaba?


----------



## Lurrezko

Ese *voté*, ¿rompe el diptongo o el hiato? ¿Es bisílabo? La duda me carcome.


----------



## duvija

Lurrezko said:


> Ese *voté*, ¿rompe el diptongo o el hiato? ¿Es bisílabo? La duda me carcome.



Se te los rompieron.


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> Se te los rompieron.


Si me lo fueras dicho...


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> Ese *voté*, ¿rompe el diptongo o el hiato? ¿Es bisílabo? La duda me carcome.


¡Bonachón!


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> ¡Bonachón!



Huy lo que le ha dicho...


----------



## Colchonero

romarsan said:


> Huy lo que le ha dicho...



Pero ya verás como no aparece Anpachiño y lo borra...  

Ro, preciosa!!!!!!

(Aquí, o atiendo yo a las chicas o se van con las manos vacías)


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Pero ya verás como no aparece Anpachiño y lo borra...
> 
> Ro, preciosa!!!!!!
> 
> (Aquí, o atiendo yo a las chicas o se van con las manos vacías)



Más bien dejamos todo en tus manos.


----------



## Lurrezko

La llamo bombón y me responde pelotudo. Cría gatas. Y tú, Colchonero, deja ya de comportarte como un gañán, hombre, que parece que andes subido a un andamio.


----------



## swift

'Parece que andes' 

¡Peter, te invoco! ¿Cómo se explica ese subjuntivo?

Me recuerda aquella ranchera... 'como si andaras conmigo...'


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> 'Parece que andes'
> 
> ¡Peter, te invoco! ¿Cómo se explica ese subjuntivo?
> 
> Me recuerda aquella ranchera... 'como si andaras conmigo...'



Ese es un viejo hilo, Swift. Parece que andes en España, parece que anduvieras en América y, según respuesta de la RAE, indicativo en todos los casos...


----------



## swift

A lo mejor fue un hilo de cuando me empaché del Sólo Español. O bien, se dio en el Grammar, adonde me asomo únicamente cuando me entra la vena gramatical. Lo mío es la lexicografía. 

Yo diría: parece que andas, parecía que andabas, parecería que anduvieras, ¡y santa palabra! ¿O se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Santa Palabra?


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> A lo mejor fue un hilo de cuando me empaché del Sólo Español. O bien, se dio en el Grammar, adonde me asomo únicamente cuando me entra la vena gramatical. Lo mío es la lexicografía.
> 
> Yo diría: parece que andas, parecía que andabas, parecería que anduvieras, ¡y santa palabra! ¿O se escribe con mayúscula inicial: Santa Palabra?


¿L*exi*cografía se pronuncia igual que equin*occi*o?
_


----------



## Calambur

Lurrezko said:


> La llamo bombón y me responde pelotudo. Cría gatas.


¡Pero qué mala uva! Mirá que tergiversarme así... Y yo que estaba haciendo los trámites para enviarte el BMW descapotable.



Vampiro said:


> ¿L*exi*cografía se pronuncia igual que equin*occi*o?
> _



¿Cómo van a pronunciarse igual si son dos palabras distintas?


----------



## Canela Mad

Vampiro said:


> ¿L*exi*cografía se pronuncia igual que equin*occi*o?
> _



Igual, como taxi o sexy. Ej: Lurrezko es sexy (más lo será a bordo de su BMW descapotable).


----------



## Colchonero

Gracias, monina, yo también te quiero.


----------



## Canela Mad

Colchonero said:


> Gracias, monina, yo también te quiero.



¿No estaremos retomando nuestro antiguo idilio sado-maso? No despiertes a la bestia, que tenemos a Ama Canela en hibernación por razones de peligrosidad social, además hoy es viernes, más riesgo aún.

Yo también te quiero (con todas mis personalidades múltiples).


----------



## swift

Vampiro said:


> ¿L*exi*cografía se pronuncia igual que equin*occi*o?
> _


Lexicografía se pronuncia así puesto que así se escribe.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> ¿Cómo van a pronunciarse igual si son dos palabras distintas?



Muy graciosa.
Me refería a la pronunciación palatino fricativa velar sonora de la equis.
_


----------



## Lurrezko

Velar es lo que hago yo, que me tenéis toda la noche en vela con vuestros hiatos. ¡Disuélvanse, gamberros!


----------



## swift

Ah qué curioso. Yo diría 'disólvanse'. ¿Seré alpitzariano?


----------



## cbrena

El verbo os lo dejo a vosotros. Yo elijo el disolvente: etanol.


----------



## swift

Ácido muriático para mí. Que sea en las rocas.


----------



## albertovidal

No me perdono no haber leído esto antes.
Muchas felicitaciones *Lurrezko* y gracias por todos los conocimientos que nos aportas permanentemente.
Un cálido saludo
Alberto


----------



## Lurrezko

albertovidal said:


> No me perdono no haber leído esto antes.
> Muchas felicitaciones *Lurrezko* y gracias por todos los conocimientos que nos aportas permanentemente.
> Un cálido saludo
> Alberto



Muchas gracias. No llegas tarde, Alberto, siempre eres bienvenido.


----------



## Peón

Como los últimos serán los primeros, aquí estoy, tarde como siempre, para ver lo que quedó de esta hermosa fiesta. Los invitados son de primera pero en el entrevero de cuerpos no puedo reconocer a ninguno/a....

Felicitaciones *Lurrezko,* un abrazo y gracias por tus siempre excelentes y ocurrentes aportes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias, amigo Peón. Siempre me alegra compartir hilos y bromas contigo, ya lo sabes. La gente inteligente, civilizada y con sentido del humor sois lo mejor de este foro.

Un abrazo


----------



## Peón

Lurrezko said:


> La gente ...civilizada ...sois lo mejor de este foro.
> 
> Un abrazo



Gracias por lo que a mí compete, compañero. Por el resto, mira a tus espaldas y verás el estado lamentable en que están los "civilizados"...
 (No sé adónde vamos a llegar)


----------



## Lurrezko

Es que les sacas cuatro licores y pierden la compostura, oye. Suerte que aún queda gente abstemia y cabal como nosotros...


----------



## albertovidal

¡No me contéis entre los cabales y abstemios!


----------



## Lurrezko

albertovidal said:


> ¡No me contéis entre los cabales y abstemios!



Vaya, hombre. Se me están cayendo todos los mitos.


----------



## Agró

Contadme entre los cabales.
Porque _cabal_ viene de _cava_ ¿no?


----------



## albertovidal

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, hombre. Se me están cayendo todos los mitos.



Bueno, hombre, es que algún defectillo tenía que tener (además de todos los otros que tengo y que son innombrables e innumerables)
Otro saludo más y, si no te parece mal, te invito a un tintillo


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, va, aquí van unos vinos, para los rezagados. A ver si acabaréis como Colchonero, bailando aires cosacos en equilibrio sobre el María Moliner...


----------



## albertovidal

Esta es la foto que tengo en mi pasaporte (aunque no de cuerpo entero). Ese día no me sentía muy sobrio.


----------



## Lurrezko

No la consigo ver, será que tampoco voy muy bien...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bueno, a ver, ¿vamos a seguir celebrando esto como caballeros... o como lo que somos?


----------



## Lurrezko

Tómate un tequila, anda, que siempre estás refunfuñando.


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> A ver si acabaréis como Colchonero, bailando aires cosacos en equilibrio sobre el María Moliner...



Esa insinuación es de muy mal gusto. Lo que hubo entre la dulce Yelenita y yo fue algo casto e inocente.


----------



## Pinairun

Visto lo visto, no  me queda otra que ser el coche escoba. Aparecer casi 300 posts después no se merece otra cosa.

Pero, Lurr, amigo, sabes que yo para estas cosas no valgo. Que luego me pongo malísima... 
Pero eso sí,  ahora te ayudo a recogerlo todo y también bajaré la basura. Ya he avisado a los del vidrio, y me han dicho que se pasarán directamente por aquí con el camión grande, el nuevo.

Me ha dado por pensar que no vendrá mal esto. Avísame si no tenéis suficiente.

Ah, casi me olvido. Me encanta que los Lurrezkos sigan aumentando sin perder un ápice de su categoría.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo creo que si no echo flit, de aquí no se va nadie, hija mía. Estos foreros no tienen hilo casa, por lo visto.

Moltes gràcies pel compliment. Ya sabes con qué placer y aprovechamiento te sigo.


----------



## romarsan

Flit era antes ahora que hay tantos sprays y tantas fórmulas se llama el "bicho ese que se carga las moscas", pero no te hagas ilusiones que he visto a un par de foreros repartiendo mascarillas. Tú mismo.


----------



## Colchonero

romarsan said:


> Flit era antes ahora que hay tantos sprays y tantas fórmulas se llama el "bicho ese que se carga las moscas", pero no te hagas ilusiones que he visto a un par de foreros repartiendo mascarillas. Tú mismo.



¿Quiénes?


----------



## romarsan

Colchonero said:


> ¿Quiénes?



Todavía no dispongo de nombres, pero el comando de cajeras está trabajando a tope en el asunto.


----------



## Peón

Yo creo que al bajar para tirar la basura*, Pina* debería cargar uno o dos foristas con ella. Por lo menos aquellos que están en peores condiciones. Ya con dejarlos tirados en el umbral o en la vereda haría un gran favor a la casa.


----------



## Colchonero

Ya me voy, ya...


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Como los últimos serán los primeros, aquí estoy, tarde como siempre, para ver lo que quedó de esta hermosa fiesta. Los invitados son de primera pero en el entrevero de cuerpos no puedo reconocer a ninguno/a....


Como decía un patricio romano en la oscuridad: "¡Organización, por favor, organización!".
_


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> Como decía un patricio romano en la oscuridad: "¡Organización, por favor, organización!".
> _


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko, guapo, que no te había felicitado esta vez.

La verdad es que me da un poco de miedo porque te llevo un poco la contraria últimamente e igual me dan por ahí. En serio, gracias otra vez por tus ingeniosos y certeros comentarios. Para mí es un verdadero placer leerlos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es usted muy amable, doña Blasa. Bienvenida.

No te preocupes por llevarme la contraria: tengo costumbre, es lo que veo en casa.

Un abrazo


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Es usted muy amable, doña Blasa. Bienvenida.
> No te preocupes por llevarme la contraria: tengo costumbre, es lo que veo en casa.



Gracias. Vaya hombre, pues no me gustaría repetir lo de casa. Oye, lo siento, yo no invito a nada (bueno hay cocido en mi casa por si te apetece venir ...) que por estos lares el homenajeado es el que invita.


----------



## Lurrezko

Vaya, hombre. Y luego dicen de los catalanes. Aquí te saco unas setitas, que en mi tierra están en sazón ahora mismo.


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, hombre. Y luego dicen de los catalanes. Aquí te saco unas setitas, que en mi tierra están en sazón ahora mismo.



Guau, se me hace la boca agua. Ya tenemos primero. Gracias. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## RIU

Hi, Lurr, como no asomas el hocico por los bajos fondos, paso a verte por tus tierras de señorío. Jo, qué nivel gastas últimamente.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Aquí ando, hijo mío, en la cruzada del dativo ético. El altruismo me posee. No se te ve mucho por este Maracaná sintáctico, últimamente.

Abraçada


----------



## utrerana

Yo me uno a albertovudal, para mí la cervecita con todas sus cosas, vaya a ser que una vida tan sana me siente "malamente"
Lurreko ¿seis mil? ¡qué barbaridad eso es pa nota y para un master!
En mi nombre pido para Lurrezko que se le ponga su nombre a una calle. ¡anda si aquí no hay calles! pues que en vez de foro español se llame foro Lurrezko jejejejejjee
¡Un besitos!


----------



## aztlaniano

¿Cómo es la dirección para el envío de los jamones?


----------



## Lurrezko

Una calle y unos jamones, vivan los foreros rumbosos, hombre. En cuanto inaugure la Lurrezko Kalea, os propondré para una plazoleta a cada uno, con estatua ecuestre, kiosko y pipicán. 

Besitos a, ejem, ambos.


----------



## duvija

¿Y yo ni me enteré de tal magna fecha? o sí pero ni me acuerdo?


----------



## RIU

Habla con tu amigo alemán, pasaste ya once veces por aquí.


----------



## duvija

RIU said:


> Habla con tu amigo alemán, pasaste ya once veces por aquí.


En serio?  Ando por madrizzzzz


----------



## juandiego

Veo que como un año tarde pero me uno a los que te felicitan por tu número de comentarios y en general por tu participación en los foros, Lurrezko.
Que nos sigamos viendo por aquí mucho más.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas gracias, Juan. Llevo algún tiempo desaparecido, pero no tardaré en volver a dar la lata, que os echo de menos.

Un abrazo


----------



## KirkandRafer

Vaya vaya, y se acercan poco a poco los 10.000...


----------



## duvija

Es que lo amamos...


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> Es que lo amamos...



Oiga, oiga, que corra el aire, que este es un foro serio y académico.


----------



## Colchonero

Tú a lo tuyo, sigue desaparecido. Si eso ya te avisamos...


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Tú a lo tuyo, sigue desaparecido. Si eso ya te avisamos...



Me consta que vagas por los foros como alma en pena, sin encontrar a nadie que me sustituya en el dúo cómico que hundió nuestra ya maltrecha reputación. Aguanta, Colchonero, que me voy pintando la ceja y en nada estoy ahí.


----------

